# XEN versus andere Virtualisierer

## Tinitus

Hallo,

hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal XEN am Start. Damals war ich über die beachtliche Geschwindigkeit in der VM sehr beeindruckt. Leider hat es dann neuere Hardware nicht mehr unterstützt. Deshalb bin ich zu Virtualbox gewechselt.

Da XEN ja nun im Kernel ist. Überlege ich, ob ich einen Geschwindigkeitsschub beim Wechsel auf XEN erreichen könnte. Ich muß vor allem Win (alle Versionen) und Linux virtualisieren.

Was sagt ihr. Lohnt sich der Versuch, oder sind die anderen Virtualisierungslösungen mittlerweile ähnlich schnell?

----------

## disi

Das muss aber schon laenger her sein   :Very Happy: 

Ich hatte da auch mal geguckt und fand diese tollen Berichte:

Vmware vs Virtualbox vs KVM vs XEN

Von 2010 und hier ist das Ergebnis eindeutig pro VMWare, wo KVM und VBox jeweils als zweite ins Ziel kommen.

Etwa 1 Jahr spaeter schreibt er von schlechten Erfahrungen mit VMWare insbesondere Lizenz etc. Ausserdem hatte ich auch mal geguckt und es ist z.B. sehr kompliziert erst einmal an einen freien VMWare Player heranzukommen, da muss man email usw. dann warten dann kann man sich da etwas herunterladen fuer Linux aber es gibt irgendwie keinen Linux Installer. Es sind allerdings ebuilds in Portage for Version 4.0

Er hatte dann KVM gegen VBox gestetet, weil XEN irgendwie von der Linux Community vergessen wurde?!?:

KVM vs Virtualbox

Persoenlich waere ich bei Oracle Produkten vorsichtig...   :Idea: 

Bleibt: KVM  :Smile: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bleibt: KVM 

 

Das hatte ich auch eine Weile am laufen.  Hier gab es immer wieder Probleme mit dem USB durchreichen. Das ging dann bis zum Kernelabsturz. Das war mir dann zu nervig. Bin dann auf Virtualbox. Das war dann erst mal ein wenig flinker. KVM wurde auch mit jeder Version träger...

Gruß

----------

## disi

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   
> 
> Bleibt: KVM  
> 
> Das hatte ich auch eine Weile am laufen.  Hier gab es immer wieder Probleme mit dem USB durchreichen. Das ging dann bis zum Kernelabsturz. Das war mir dann zu nervig. Bin dann auf Virtualbox. Das war dann erst mal ein wenig flinker. KVM wurde auch mit jeder Version träger...
> ...

 

Ich springe ja nicht fuer KVM in die Bresche hier  :Smile:  Zuviel Virtual Zeugs mache ich ja garnicht. Lese eher mehr ueber ESXi im Moment, das waere ja auch nocht eine Option (fast gleiche Lizenz wie VMWare Player), die haben aber kaum Hardware Support, da muss man schon die HCL vorher gucken.

Zuhause habe ich noch ein Win7 als Vbox, weil ich so ein paar tolle Programme benutzen musste. Bisher keine Probleme und zur Performance kann ich nicht viel sagen...

Auf Arbeit habe ich etwas mit KVM gebastelt und eine Sache ist obergenial:

Man kann LVM Volumes direkt verwenden bzw. durchreichen als Datentraeger fuer den Guest und hat damit so tolle Sachen wie Snapshots. Wenn das Guest System verkorkst ist oder man es zuruecksetzen will, spielt man einfach einen Snapshot ein (auf LVM Basis), das dauert so 2min. Ausserdem kann man Volumes vergroessern und verkleinern, muss natuerlich auch das Dateisystem dann veraendern.

Natuerlich kann KVM auch so Abbilder der Maschine erstellen, da weiss ich garnicht ob es einfach nur eine Kopie anlegt irgendwo (das waere super Plattenplatzverschwendung) Als GUI, hatte ich den Virt-Manager

Oder susammengefasst, KVM kann eine LVM VG als Pool fuer Virtuelle Maschinen benutzen...

----------

## haegar87

Also ich muss sagen, bei mir isses genau anders herum:

Ich bin bei XEN hängengeblieben. Also das XEN von der Linux Community vergessen wurde möchte ich so nicht unterschreiben, es hat halt länger gedauert, das es erst relativ spät (3.0 ?) in den Standartkernel

übernommen wurde... und einige ebuilds (vorallem nvidia) seeeehr böse auf xen-sourcen reagiert haben   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Aber inzwischen muss ich sagen, läuft... ein bisschen mit der Materie sollten man sich auseinandersetzen.

Und im Vergleich zu VMware ist es wesentlich mehr Konfigurationsaufwand... aber wenns dann einmal läuft, dann läufts auch sehr konfortabel.

Habe selbst @home einen XEN Server mit 3 Windows, 1 BSD, 3 Gentoo und 4 Debian "Gästen" am laufen.

Allerdings muss die Hardware da mitspielen (Stichwort Intel VT-d / IOMMU) 

MfG

haegar87

P.S.: XEN kann ebenfalls die LVM Volumes (wahlweise als virtuelle Festplatte oder Partition) direkt an Gäste weiterreichen...  :Wink: 

----------

## papahuhn

VT-d / IOMMU braucht man nicht unbedingt, nur zum direkten Durchreichen von PCI-Geräten. Ich finde KVM ganz praktisch, weil das "Parent-System" ebenfalls sinnvoll nutzbar ist (SSH, X11, sonstige Dienste).

----------

## haegar87

Okay, stimmt VT-d / IOMMU nur zum durchreichen von PCI(E)-Geräten...  (hatte das mit der allgemeinen Virtualisierungstechnik verwechselt ^^)

Aber warum sollte das parent (dom0) System bei XEN nicht sinnvoll nutzbar sein?

Es ist doch ein vollwertiges Gentoo System...   :Wink: 

Ich persönlich habe auf der dom0 durchaus einen X11 Server, SSH etc. 

Ist halt eine Designfrage... wozu brauche ich die Virtualisierung wenn doch alle Dienste auf der dom0 laufen?

Auf meiner laufen nur die Dienste für XEN u. die "Wartungsdienste" (SSH, X11, FreeNX)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Virtualbox nur deshalb abzulehnen, weil es von Oracle kommt, ist etwas einäugig. Es kommt in allen Test sehr gut weg, besonders mit Linux funktioniert es sehr gut. Und auch in dem oben angegebenen Test sieht es so aus: KVM besser für Server, Virtualbox besser für Desktop/Workstation.

XEN war mir zu viel Konfiguritis und Virtualbox ist mit drei Klicks installiert. Produktiv nutzen tue ich es nicht, aber um sich eben mal Windows8 oder Ubuntu anzusehen, dafür ist es optimal. Ich spiele da nicht drauf und für den Rest war die Performance vollkommen ausreichend.

Für Gnome ist ja auch etwas in Arbeit, komme jetzt gerade nicht auf den Namen, dass soll wohl so etwas wie ein UI für XEN werden, wenn das hinhaut, dann könnte sich vielleicht einiges Richtung XEN verschieben.

----------

## papahuhn

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> Okay, stimmt VT-d / IOMMU nur zum durchreichen von PCI(E)-Geräten...  (hatte das mit der allgemeinen Virtualisierungstechnik verwechselt ^^)
> 
> Aber warum sollte das parent (dom0) System bei XEN nicht sinnvoll nutzbar sein?
> 
> Es ist doch ein vollwertiges Gentoo System...  
> ...

 

Ach, ist Xen im Standard-Linux schon sinnvoll einsetzbar? Ich dachte, dass noch irgendwelche Backend-Treiber fehlen würden.

----------

## haegar87

Nein, inzwischen ist alles da.

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass mein komplettes System auf ~amd64 läuft.

Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich damit (ironischerweise) ein stabileres System hinbekomme, als wenn ich einzelne Pakete via package.keywords einsteuere.

Der einzige "Stolperstein" ist python. Das XEN ebuild verlangt nicht explizit python-2.x 

Allerdings lässt sich XEN mit python-3.x nicht bauen   :Rolling Eyes:   (die Erkenntnis hat mich 2 Tage gekostet)

----------

